
Social Media Marketing Fatally Undermined By User Sabotage - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/11/social-media-marketing-fatally-undermined-by-user-sabotage/
======
superblue
So if you pay to advertise on a social network, how do you do it without
invading a uesr's personal space? Isn't that kind of that point? That is why
you are paying to do it. Or does the author just mean if you are invading a
user's personal space, you should do it something every single user you are
targeting will find clever?

